# What male from older lines would you like to breed to



## cdwoodcox (Jul 4, 2015)

Hypothetically If you could breed to any male regardless of how long they have been gone who would you choose and why. Just pretend that there was frozen semen available.


----------



## CometDog (Aug 22, 2017)

I'm going to have to go with The Duke.

Oh wait...you mean dogs, right. You mean dogs.


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

Bernd Lierberg.


----------



## Sunsilver (Apr 8, 2014)

For me, it would be a tossup between Bernd (above) and Lord von Gleisdreieck! 
I'd probably go with Lord, because Bernd is in so many lines.


Lord vom Gleisdreieck






The video was recorded off a TV set, thus the 1995 date.


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

Well - I have frozen from 2 of my favorites - Xito and Ufo....Xito's grandsire - Xento Maineiche would be on my list though

But otherwise, I would agree with Sunsilver - Lord

another to think of is Marko Cellarland - who was a VA dog but not used by showline people - he is in more working pedigrees



Lee


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

CometDog said:


> I'm going to have to go with The Duke.
> 
> Oh wait...you mean dogs, right. You mean dogs.


:spittingcoffee:

I was thinking Sam Elliot


----------



## Shane'sDad (Jul 22, 2010)

CometDog said:


> I'm going to have to go with The Duke.
> 
> Oh wait...you mean dogs, right. You mean dogs.



Ahhhh you really got me ...I read to "The Duke" and thought.....I wonder why she didn't give the dogs full registered name ??...I kinda wanted to see what the dog looked like...then I finished reading your post..:laugh2:.:laugh2:


----------



## mycobraracr (Dec 4, 2011)

Lord was the first dog that came to my mind as well. I'm also a Drago and Aly fan.


----------



## Shepdad (Oct 24, 2017)

Vello. You can't get B Lierberg from Bernd but you might get it from Vello.


----------



## Ken Clean-Air System (Feb 27, 2012)

How about this guy Don vom Haus Himpel ?

Can't get much more B Lierberg than 2-2 linebreeding on Bernd


----------



## tangelo (Sep 15, 2018)

Held vom Ritterberg


----------



## cliffson1 (Sep 2, 2006)

tangelo said:


> Held vom Ritterberg


You took my dog! ....haha!....with Marko vom Cellerland a close second!


----------



## tangelo (Sep 15, 2018)

I have no idea why I love this dog I have always loved the look of this dog. I eventually got a wlgsd and to my suprise Held was in the pedigree


----------



## Ken Clean-Air System (Feb 27, 2012)

tangelo said:


> I have no idea why I love this dog I have always loved the look of this dog. I eventually got a wlgsd and to my suprise Held was in the pedigree


What's not to love about him? Sire is Ingo, who among other things is Lord's grand-sire. Dam is another product of Haus Himpel's 2-2 linebreedings on Bernd. I can see why Cliff would say you took his dog!


----------



## hoytn (Oct 1, 2017)

http://www.pedigreedatabase.com/german_shepherd_dog/dog.html?id=394797-armin-vom-ochsentor


He is my first GSD grandfather. I love his looks.


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

Hoytn - take an indepth look at your puppy's pedigree....particularly her great and great great grandmother....Csabre and Kyra.....pretty much all dogs everyone mentions are there in strength....Lord - Marko - haus Himple...hunt drives and balance ...these are the dogs that bring what is lacking in so many breedings today

Lee


----------



## hoytn (Oct 1, 2017)

She has drive but it isnt crazy out of control which I like. I have gotten lucky she is my second GSD that is all mine and just like my first GSD her nose is amazing but I am more knowledgeable now then be4 so I AM getting a nose work title if not several.


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

sorry - mixed up screen names of hoytn and someone else


Lee


----------

